# simple and clean crown vic...my first install



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

well... i just finished my first install last week...and I'm really happy with it .

Im a newb... and this was my first install and my first building of a box also my first time picking the components for a system.

car is a 2006 crown vic (retired interceptor) ... and I chose Alpine for the system... and tried to keep it simple so I could handle it myself (i really wanted to do this myself for 2 reasons ...to save money and to learn something new...I've seen stereos installed before and boxes built...but have never done it)

CDA-9887 HU
PDX-5 Amp
SWE-1043 10" sub
(4) SPS-507 5"x7" speakers
a vented box built really close to recommended specs.

after I installed everything it sounded good right away (way better than the stock cd player ...especially considering only the rear deck speakers were hooked up ) ... but I knew it could be better... I spent a couple hours trying to tune it ...but I couldnt get anywhere with it ...I'm confused by all this stuff (hz, crossovers, active , gain, and so on ) I mean I really appreciate good sound... but I dont like to fool with stuff all the time ...i want to set it right and leave it alone...that's one of the reasons I got the 9887 ...for imprint (which i'll probably try in a month or two ...i want to get used to it like this first..and learn it a little better first)

anyways ...knowing it needed tuned and setup...i took it to Hi fi Buys in nashville ...and dude there tuned it in about 20 minutes... from what i saw ... he set the crossovers on the HU instead of on the amp (like I think i had it set....doh ! ...lol ) and he did a quick timing correction setting... and he set the gains and stuff on the amp... and basically he made it sound way better than I had it ....So I'm really happy 

Now I know some of you guys are gonna say ...._this isnt even an SQ setup_... and I realize it is Not (at least not compared to what alot of you on forums like this have in their cars and trucks) but it seems pretty good ...and Im happy with it ...and it costed me 1100 start to finish for everything (all new stuff)
the other thing I like is ...it is a real clean install... rear deck and doors are all stock and it is undetectable that there is good speakers or a sub... I didnt soundproof anything ...i did use boom mats (cups around the speakers) dont know if that's helping or not... So the interior of the car is real clean and simple... the box and amp are in the trunk... I built a downfire vented box and stuffed it with polyfill... i built the box in an 11" x 11" dimension...so it can be rotated to fire in any direction (downfire ..rear, up or front ) I didnt know what would be the best so i thought this would be something I could test with. more than one people told me rear facing would be the best with my setup...so thats where it's at for now... and I'm happy with it...so i'll leave it for now.

here's some pics ...enjoy...

now that I've done this successfully...and I read some posts about how the 9887 is not really a sq HU...and how some guys think the pdx amps arent that great... I want to hear great setups !...Im going to try to go to an event on dec 5th locally here in nashville...I want to learn ...

I'm gonna do my truck next (my nicer vehicle, that I've allotted a little bigger budget for) it's gonna be my winter project...it's still not gonna be exotic like what alot of you guys build.... BUT ...I want to do better than this first design and build... maybe on a budget of about 2500...and 400 or so of that is gonna be soundproofing  ... I'm gonna start another thread asking for opinions on what Directions I could go with it.


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great. Try to clean up that wiring and you'll have winner. Simple and to the point.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

that would really throw me off...driving up on you, thinking you were an undercover, then hear you bumping along!! That's a cool cop!


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

nittanylion64 said:


> Looks great. Try to clean up that wiring and you'll have winner. Simple and to the point.


yeah.... how would I _clean up the wiring _? ... something like cut a hole in the trunk liner a few inches away from the amp ? and then run the wires under the trunk liner ? something Like that ? or just stuff it all in like 1" conduit ? ideas ? opinions welcome ... thanks man


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

mattyjman said:


> that would really throw me off...driving up on you, thinking you were an undercover, then hear you bumping along!! That's a cool cop!


hehe...yeah ... it's not quite that loud though _outside_ the car...it's just enough to fill the interior pretty good ...and that's I guess one of the things that makes it an entry level system (budget restricted)
driving an ex cop car is kinda fun though... the thing I see most is people putting their seatbelts on... 2nd is people slowing down to exactly the speed limit...hehe (can be annoying sometimes ...on a back road that would normally flow 5 or 10mph above the limit)
all in all it's a great DD though... quick and peppy, handles pretty good...is kinda plush on the highway...and gets good mpg (compared to my truck with a bigblock anyways) ... and now it has an upgraded stereo... so I'm really diggin it ...and I'm gonna wear it out for the next few years :laugh:

thanks guys


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> that would really throw me off...driving up on you, thinking you were an undercover, then hear you bumping along!! That's a cool cop!


Everytime I see a Crown Vic (or Grand Marquis), Charger or Impala coming up behind me I slow down. Since all of these cars are used as cop cars in my area. So if you ever drive up behind me, I hope you aren't in a hurry 

Jay


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

The 9887 IS an SQ deck, even if there are others out there that outperform it.

the complaints about the PDX's are usually the "noise floor" which means getting a buzzing sound through the speakers. 

you can clean up the wires, by zip tying them every 4" or 6" as well as secure them on their path throughout the vehicle.

you should also research the term "rear fill". most people here will opt out of using rear speakers at all and save money on the drivers and the amps to power them.

You can build a strong system with out spending top dollar on exotic speaker and amp brands. The more time you spend reading the wealth of information here on these forums, the more accessible the hobby will become to you.

Read up on tuning and you will be able to tweak your system beyond what the IMPRINT can do for you.


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

ExtremeAcres said:


> yeah.... how would I _clean up the wiring _? ... something like cut a hole in the trunk liner a few inches away from the amp ? and then run the wires under the trunk liner ? something Like that ? or just stuff it all in like 1" conduit ? ideas ? opinions welcome ... thanks man


I would run the wires behind the trunk liner. Then bring them under the amp through a hole and put the amp on spacers. Cut a hole in the middle of your amprack, bring the wires up through that and attach them. Sorry, I forgot you said this is the first install. For a first time attempt this is better than most of the "professional" installs I have seen. Post up what you do with your truck!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

ExtremeAcres said:


> ...all in all it's a great DD though... quick and peppy, handles pretty good...is kinda plush on the highway...and gets good mpg...


I like these cars, and the Mercury Marauder.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

ExtremeAcres said:


> hehe...yeah ... it's not quite that loud though _outside_ the car...it's just enough to fill the interior pretty good ...and that's I guess one of the things that makes it an entry level system (budget restricted)
> driving an ex cop car is kinda fun though... the thing I see most is people putting their seatbelts on... 2nd is people slowing down to exactly the speed limit...hehe (can be annoying sometimes ...on a back road that would normally flow 5 or 10mph above the limit)
> all in all it's a great DD though... quick and peppy, handles pretty good...is kinda plush on the highway...and gets good mpg (compared to my truck with a bigblock anyways) ... and now it has an upgraded stereo... so I'm really diggin it ...and I'm gonna wear it out for the next few years :laugh:
> 
> thanks guys


I love the PIs. My friend had one and when he woulfd get on the highway he would flip on the headlights and get in the high speed lane. People would do anything to get out of his way. 
I like your install overall for a first timer. With the compact size of the PDX how come you didn't mount it under one of the front seats?


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

jonnyanalog said:


> With the compact size of the PDX how come you didn't mount it under one of the front seats?


I wanted to ...that was the original plan (would have been simpler than building the amp deck) but the floor under the seats wouldnt allow it... there is some ductwork under there for the AC and heat I guess... and the track and seat adj systems also hung pretty low on these seats.

one cool thing that came out of it though is that i was able to build a secret compartment under the amp deck ...only accessable from behind it blindly... not that I know what I'll ever use it for ... but maybe someday I'll have wads of cash ...and feel good about having a safer place to stuff them , since they wouldnt all fit in my pockets....LOL ROFLMFAO. 

HEY ! a guy can dream , cant he ? imp::thinking2:


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Holy trunk space batman!!! thats a lot of room


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the direction guys....I did a quick cleanup of the wires.... not to the extent I could have... but a simple quick easy one...

I'm still lovin my system...BUT... as I've been researching this site for info.... and trying to learn to plan my next system(in my other vehicle)... I've been playing with current system...and finding flaws... and seeing room for improvement ... So I'm going to do a slight upgrade (Hopefully it will be an upgrade...LOL ) I'm going to post the info and plea for input in a new thread in the SQ section.

If it wasnt for this site ...I'd probably be totally content with my current setup... But hearing what all you guys talk about ... im now aware of how much room there is for improvement ...Dammit ....Thanks guys  .... LOL


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

ExtremeAcres said:


> I'm going to post the info and plea for input in a new thread in the SQ section.


STOP! WAIT!

why start a new thread? and if it's asking for advice on drivers and amps, don't ask it in the sq forum! ask it in the Product Selection Forum.

try us out first though, then start a new thread if you dont get what you are looking for here.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

oh...I see your point Karpe...I just thought this wasnt a q&a forum...and I had a bunch of questions...lol... then after i get steered in a general direction...i was gonna focus in the product selection forum...hehe

here's what I posted http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../70342-noob-learning-looking-improvement.html


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks so much better. Keep us posted on your truck


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Active is when each driver has its own channel of amplification and the crossovers are done either on the H/U, a processor, or the amp ( amps don't usually have enough tuning capabilities, so people do it through the H/U, or if they can afford it, and external processor)

Passive is when a channel of amplification goes to a ...passive crossover, that comes with comp sets and then the drivers are connected to that.

as for your Vibrations, go to http://sounddeadenershowdown.com/ and read up on all of his studies, good stuff right there.

I'd also spend some time in the product selection sub forum just reading about what people like and dislike about drivers. You'll start to pick up on certain vocabulary that can help you localize your own likes and dislikes. It will help you to pick your equipment better.


----------



## gotstuff (Nov 28, 2009)

good job.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice, functional install. :thumbsup:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

It's been said before, but I'll say it again: Those Crown Vic trunks are ENORMOUS. 

I could do a huge system in there and still have a ton of room for luggage, golf bags, groceries, or whatever.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> It's been said before, but I'll say it again: Those Crown Vic trunks are ENORMOUS.
> 
> I could do a huge system in there and still have a ton of room for luggage, golf bags, groceries, or whatever.



hehe...I know ...You're right... When I bought the car ( I was was steered in that direction by a Ford fanatic friend ...who used That as part of his "pitch" ) he was saying stuff like ... "You could use the trunk Like a truck bed " "hell you could throw an engine block in there if needed " ...LOL

well... I'm not necessarily planning on using it for hauling short blocks...:laugh: Instead....I put a trailer hitch on the car !  and Now I can haul my motorcycle on my small 5x8 utility trailer ...or garbage ....or whatever ...the car pulls the trailer NO PROBLEMO ....In Fact ...there is a tow switch on the Transmission knob ! where it doesnt use overdrive when in tow mode.

it's just a great all around simple functional car...and now with tunes... I look fwd to driving it everytime


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> It's been said before, but I'll say it again: Those Crown Vic trunks are ENORMOUS.
> 
> I could do a huge system in there and still have a ton of room for luggage, golf bags, groceries, or whatever.


here's a pic of that trunk empty... I'll bet that some of the Install and system design gurus on this forum could do amazing stuff back there ......... note the yardstick laying there leaned up against the trunk latch (lower center of the pic)...the yardstick looks so small...

...I had to keep it very simple being such a noob.


----------



## Justin T (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks good for your first project, way better than my first one.


----------



## bigmikem007 (Jul 22, 2009)

It looks good!!!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that trunk hasn't changed much over the years. When I was in college, I had a 1981 Crown Victoria from 1993 to 1996. What I did was build my enclosure between the rear deck and the gas tank, then I fired my subwoofers up into the rear glass. It sounded pretty good for a pair of 10" Kicker Competitions powered by a Punch 150 run tri-mode. Sadly, I don't have any photos of it since that is WAY before Digital Cameras. It did sound good though.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The Bluesmobile.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

chad said:


> The Bluesmobile.


Yeah man ...That's a great One !!! 

I need to pick up That soundtrack and a pair of Shades ...and have some fun this summer


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

UPDATE... I just did a *Stage 2 *upgrade to this car ...

I felt like a needed a little more experience before diving into my truck install... so i decided to take this car to the next level. 

here's what *stage 2* consisted of...

_sound deadening_ the car (Ant at Second Skin Audio advised me and hooked me up with a package for the car....full written review coming soon followed by a video review )
I _dropped the rear fill_ (removing the rear speakers leaving the openings to try and help the bass into the cabin from the trunk)
I changed the front Door Speakers from the 5x7's to a _set of morel integras 6's _...bridged the pdx-5 to feed 150W to each side.
I _added a Cap_
I _changed my wiring_ and amp rack (thanks to nittanylion64s idea)
I _moved the sub_ to the rear of the trunk (rear firing...to reduce wave cancellation)
I have started to do some _interior trim pieces_ in that carbon fiber vinyl stuff.

I am pretty much done with this car for a long time now (after i finish a few more trim pieces) but as for the system etc. im Done ...and...

I'm as happy as can be... I've got about $2200 into everything ...and It sounds really really good....really really really good for a novice install imo 

I'm going to start my truck in the next week or so... here's a few pics of the Finished Crown Vic.... (actually there might be a stage 3...this Summer...where I would open up the door panels (as they are partially blocking the speakers currently ) and I might try and get a better 10" sub (mines good...but im sure there are better )

here's pics ....enjoy ...they may take a while to upload as im on dial up ...and i have to restart my puter...so I'll post them in a few minutes 

thanks for all your help guys ...this forum has been an awesome influence for me...


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

not only has this forum been my influence... But almost everything Ive done has come from info from this forum... whether it was info I found while searching ...or answers to questions I had... or suggestions people gave in threads i started... it has all helped me to have done a system that Im proud of and happy with.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

update ...today i went to a local comp... and ran my car in a couple classes...

and here's what i found out... SPL ...I hit 133.2 at 42hz ...with one 10 and 300W ...not bad , i guess 

SQ I scored a 54.5 out of 100 and won the stock class with that...

and RTA was something like a 26...wish I would have know how to get that better ...the comp director said he would show me next time how to dial in a straighter line... anyways ...I won that little class too...i think there was only 1 or 2 others in the class ...and they had spl setups...

It was fun and I learned a little ...everyone who listened to the old Vic really seemed to like it ... it was a good day ...and the people down there were real friendly. .... all those guys at MECA really seem to be having fun .

I am looking fwd to meeting many more nice people down there and seeing even more cool cars... So much to learn...


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

How does the new Boston sub sound? Include some nice juicy details! and pics!!!!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Man my CV has rubber floor so I dont know if I can hide the wires (since it was a cop car at once). Am going to do my install around March (all am missing is a component set for my rear, and a enclosure for two 15") I am also going to add some tweeter to the front just dont know which ones to choose.


----------

